
Show HN: Designer Lynx – curated links to useful UI design resources - StevieA
https://www.designerlynx.co/
======
redbergy
Cool site! The hovers for me are a little jolting (all of the cells flash when
I mouse over one). Safari 10.1.2 on OS X 10.12.6. Normally I would ignore
something like this but since it's a site focused on design/UX I figured you'd
probably want to know. Bookmarked, nice work!

Video in case you can't recreate:
[https://streamable.com/mwee8](https://streamable.com/mwee8)

~~~
StevieA
Yeah, it is a bit jarring. Will change this interaction tonight. Cheers for
the feedback.

~~~
redbergy
Cool! Good luck with the launch of your site

------
nategri
I think a lot of people here are going to read 'Lynx' and suffer a namespace
collision.

------
RickS
This is a really great list, but tbh the site is enormously wide, the text is
small, and there are no images. This would be far more parseable in the form
of a github readme, since it lends itself to categorized lists like this:

[https://github.com/brillout/awesome-react-
components](https://github.com/brillout/awesome-react-components)

~~~
StevieA
Yeah, when I bunged all the content in, I was concerned it was all too much to
parse easily.

I think for V2 I'll split each section into a separate page and present the
links in format similar to your example.

------
lucasverra
You've added value to my life. Thank you for that

Somewhere (icons?) I'd add [http://fontawesome.io/](http://fontawesome.io/)

~~~
StevieA
Good tip, will add tonight.

------
dylz
Nice site. Consider clearly displaying that you are using affiliate links. Was
somewhat of a shock when I got a ublock screen on click.

~~~
StevieA
Good point, will do. It's only on the books, was debating whether to do it or
not but if it helps a bit with hosting costs I thought, 'why not'.

~~~
dylz
You may want to check out section 5 in [https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/help/operating/agreemen...](https://affiliate-
program.amazon.com/help/operating/agreement) too. Hope things go well.

------
akoncius
really nice, thanks! sent to my GF to keep an eye on this website :)

------
derekmcloughlin
Sorry, I refuse to read white text on a black background.

~~~
Raphmedia
I don't think that this comment should be downvoted.

Web Content Accessibility Guidelines (AAA) recommends text of that contrast
ratio (#969696 on #1d1d1d) to be at least 18pt.

What may sometimes seem like nitpicking can actually be your users not being
able to see your content at all or without feeling nauseous and dizzy.

Increasing the card's text size to 18px from the current 13px doesn't even
break the layout. People these days should know better than to use print sized
text on the web.

~~~
StevieA
Hi there,

Agreed that the text could be a little larger. Due to the amount of content I
wanted to try and keep things compact, but as stated in another comment above,
it could be easier to parse.

The text does pass accessibly standards though, #A4A4A4 on #1D1D1D gets a AA
rating on small text and AA rating on large text.

But duly noted your comments and I shall rethink the layout for V2.

~~~
Raphmedia
The fact that Karla (your body font) gets blurry at 13px makes it worst that
it should be. [https://snag.gy/Z5Aibp.jpg](https://snag.gy/Z5Aibp.jpg) (left:
karla, right: tahoma).

That being said, a good rule of thumb is to consider "small text" to mean 16px
and "large text" to mean 18px bold / 24px regular. (Since the guidelines are
in pt and not px)

